

A Guide to Generating Buzz Through Social Media - aspenbordr
http://blog.ajlisy.com/2009/03/andrews-guide-to-generating-buzz-through-social-media/

======
aspenbordr
Won't be anything revelatory to you veterans out there, but a good starting
point.

